# Ryu Hayabusa vs Naruto



## cnorwood (Sep 3, 2010)

Ryu hayabusa from the DOA and ninja gaiden series vs Naruto
10m apart
bloodlusted
if this is a stomp then put him against the narutoverse going to village to village with no prep from the villages


----------



## Kurou (Sep 3, 2010)

done before. There should be a Ken Ogawa vs naruto thread.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 3, 2010)

Isn't Hayabusa like Hypersonic?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 3, 2010)

He should likely be.

No seriously

Naruto vs this guy


----------



## Thor (Sep 3, 2010)

Naruto wins.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 3, 2010)

Doesn't Ryu like bitchslap giant Bosses on a daily basis. IIRC he could casually slice through tanks. Ryu takes this.


----------



## Reborns Allmark (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd go for 2000 man army Naruto.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2010)

Reborns Allmark said:


> I'd go for 2000 man army Naruto.



considering Ryu could take out all the clones faster then Naruto can form them kinda puts the battle in his favor


----------



## Reborns Allmark (Sep 3, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> considering Ryu could take out all the clones faster then Naruto can form them kinda puts the battle in his favor



Does Ninja Vision have a limit?

EDIT: Also, How fast is Ryu? Did he ever take out an army in an instant? Because you make it sound like he did.

Unless we're using Super Ninja Ryu, I mean.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 3, 2010)

Ryu IS the Super Ninja.  

And yeah, Naruto go down hard. Against a whole village? It'd be tough, but I still give it to Hayabusa. He can deflect bullets. From multiple machine guns. I seriously doubt Narutoverse is anything more than subsonic, regardless of wanked calcs to the contrary.

Greater Fiends>>>Summons, and Ryu makes them look like chumps.


----------



## Respite (Sep 3, 2010)

Ryu Speed Blitz's


----------



## 321zigzag (Sep 3, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> From multiple machine guns. I seriously doubt Narutoverse is anything more than subsonic, regardless of wanked calcs to the contrary.
> 
> Greater Fiends>>>Summons, and Ryu makes them look like chumps.


Regardless who wins this match. 

Its funny that you called Zetta's Calculation of Killerbee wanked. 
And also Raikage is a very possible bullet timer the way he has displayed speed feats. 

And not to mention Gated Gai is supersonic+ confirmed. 


And from what I know Ryu Hayabusa is at least in the supersonic tier but I am not so sure about him being hypersonic. 

He supposedly possesses this actual lightning speed attack move or something like that.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 4, 2010)

321zigzag said:


> Regardless who wins this match.
> 
> Its funny that you called Zetta's Calculation of Killerbee wanked.
> And also Raikage is a very possible bullet timer the way he has displayed speed feats.
> ...



Yeah, wasn't really thinking about Raikage, but wasn't it Gai's handspeed as supersonic, and Kisame claiming it as extemely rare?

Either way, Ryu stomps.


----------



## 321zigzag (Sep 4, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> Yeah, wasn't really thinking about Raikage, but wasn't it Gai's handspeed as supersonic, and Kisame claiming it as extemely rare?
> 
> Either way, Ryu stomps.



Well most cases of setting things on fire due to friction from pure speed in real life are low hypersonic. 

And Kisame claiming it extremely rare doesn't change the fact that if top tier ninja in Narutoverse are supersonic+ its just a mere handful like how vast majority in OBD treated Narutoverse as mere handful of supersonic+ characters. 

Anyway you and I know top tier Naruto speedsters are a mere handful. 
But with it it requires that top tier are at least possessing of supersonic+ reactions otherwise Gated Gai blitzes the top tier which makes no sense. 

So it doesn't really change anything actually at all how we rolled. The only difference is that we got a confirmation and Kisame was able to perceive Gai's movements at a distance. 

Ryu stomps Base Naruto at 10 meters? Oh yah.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Sep 4, 2010)

Isnt Ryu like Massively Supersonic at the least


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 4, 2010)

Reborns Allmark said:


> Also, How fast is Ryu? Did he ever take out an army in an instant? Because you make it sound like he did.
> 
> Unless we're using Super Ninja Ryu, I mean.



Ryu is massively super sonic Naruto isn't im not saying he did either im saying he's fast enough to cut down Naruto's clones who are not army material when it comes down to fighting anyone faster.

and also Naruto wont get the chance because Ryu will blitz him and rip his head off and crush it in his hand

im not sure how Ryu deal with villages though


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 4, 2010)

Naruto is faster than Haku, who was light speed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> done before. There should be a Ken Ogawa vs naruto thread.



I was the one who made the Ryu vs Narutoverse one and he stomped.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think he would stomp the whole verse.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> I don't think he would stomp the whole verse.



In terms of speed, he outclasses everyone (can avoid/block  bullets, dodges lasers and missiles from mini-copters and jet crafts, devastating attacks from demons which can destroy armies with ease, has escaped from a volcanic eruption).


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 4, 2010)

Unless he is Hypersonic by a great margin he won't take the whole verse at the same time, to much H4X and firepower, not to metion the shit load of fodder he would have to kill too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Unless he is Hypersonic by a great margin he won't take the whole verse at the same time, to much *H4X* and firepower, not to metion the shit load of fodder he would have to kill too.



H4X maybe, firepower, doubt it. Considering in Ninja Gaiden 1 he was soloing entire military installations where your average mook was wielding machine guns and rocket launchers.

EDIT: And now that I read Ninja Gaiden wiki, apparently Vigoor was omnipotent and Ryu kicked his ass. WTF?



Also

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRjxSvvItxU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 4, 2010)

basch71 said:


> H4X maybe, firepower, doubt it. Considering in Ninja Gaiden 1 he was soloing entire military installations where your average mook was wielding machine guns and rocket launchers.
> 
> EDIT: And now that I read Ninja Gaiden wiki, apparently Vigoor was omnipotent and Ryu kicked his ass. WTF?



Firepower too because Ryu won't survive Menacing balls, CST, CT, C4 and other techniques.

And you also have to take into account that the army while having weapons those weapons where being use by normal humans.


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2010)

1vs1 he can beat the Naruto verse, at the same time, no.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 4, 2010)

Madara would be the only difficulty, and Ryu would figure out the trick of his intangibilty quickly.

The shit load of fodder is just that. Fodder. Art of the Fire Wheels, and he can just blitz through town. Ryu would hardly have to give them a second look.

If Naruto characters are able to dodge half of these jutsu (which they do on a regular basis), then it'll hardly make Ryu break a sweat. And if there is true equalization between verses, then every dropped fodder releases essence. Obliteration Techniques, Ultimate Techniques... 

GG Narutoverse.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool story, he still won't be able to solo the Narutoverse at the same time.

And did you just use game mechanics? lol


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, the Obliterations are finishers against dismembered opponents, but Ultimate Techs are still viable. The essence is pretty much the spiritual energy of the being released from it's body upon death, which Ryu is able to harness into fueling a massive barrage of bloody dismemberment. No reason at all to believe he couldn't do it to Narutoverse, and it can take out multiple opponents with ease, and is likely supersonic at the very least. 

Even without Ultimate Techs, Ryu shouldn't have a problem. The Hayabusa ninja has been under attack from things bigger, stronger, faster, durable and a hell of a lot more dangerous than anything in Naruto.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 5, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Cool story, he still won't be able to solo the Narutoverse at the same time.



**


----------



## Kurou (Sep 5, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> And you also have to take into account that the army while having weapons those weapons where being use by *normal humans.*




No they weren't 


they were being used by highly trained ninjas of the supernatural order. (because IIRC they were created by the demon lords).


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 5, 2010)

Ah ok, my bad. 

But still he won't be soloing the Narutoverse at the same time.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 5, 2010)

well i did say going village to village


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 5, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Ah ok, my bad.
> 
> But still he won't be soloing the Narutoverse at the same time.



There's really nothing in Naruto to stop him. There are few high tier characters that would even make him break a sweat. Lee and Gai after popping the gates (assuming they don't go down early in the melee), Madara, Raikage, Killerbee, Naruto after unleashing some Kyuubi power... there's really not too many others since I'm assuming it's current Narutoverse, and not adding back in the 4th and whatnot. Even then, there's only him and maybe Pein that would prove a problem.

And given the fact that he's going village by village (who have no prep), it's not like he's going to get swarmed by these characters in the first place. 

The True Dragon sword is able to cut through steel at the very least, though I'm fairly certain the aircraft he took down in the DOA4 ending where much more likely to be a much stronger alloy. I wanna say they were made by DOA Tech, and as I understand it, they have some major engineering capabilities (just look at Alpha-152, the boss of the 4th game...).

I honestly can't think of a single thing in Naruto to pose a challenge to him.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 5, 2010)

I am not in the mood to make a big ass post explaining why he can't, so I will leave it at this:



> He still won't be able to solo the Narutoverse at the same time.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 5, 2010)

Again, it's not the same time. There's no way in hell he's getting mobbed by all of the Naruto top tiers at once, so it's not "at the same time".

Besides, Ryu took out a diety. Name one thing in Naruto to compare.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 5, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> There's really nothing in Naruto to stop him. There are few high tier characters that would even make him break a sweat. Lee and Gai after popping the gates (assuming they don't go down early in the melee), Madara, Raikage, Killerbee, Naruto after unleashing some Kyuubi power... there's really not too many others since I'm assuming it's current Narutoverse, and not adding back in the 4th and whatnot. Even then, there's only him and maybe Pein that would prove a problem.




Thye Kyuubi would kill him effortlessly. None of the demon lords were anywhere close to the level f Hachibi and Kyuubi. Gai is faster than him and can most certainly dish out enough damage to kill him. He has about a 60/40-maybe 70/30 chance of beating pein but thats it.



> And given the fact that he's going village by village (who have no prep), it's not like he's going to get swarmed by these characters in the first place.




This is true, however he'd still need to get by a shitload of characters which would tire him out and eventually lead to his down fall.



> The True Dragon sword is able to cut through steel at the very least, though I'm fairly certain the aircraft he took down in the DOA4 ending where much more likely to be a much stronger alloy. I wanna say they were made by DOA Tech, and as I understand it, they have some major engineering capabilities (just look at Alpha-152, the boss of the 4th game...).
> 
> *I honestly can't think of a single thing in Naruto to pose a challenge to him.*



Because your being biased.


Either way Ryu solos for being a much better character than anyone in Naruto.


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2010)

We cleared this, Ryu can beat them on 1vs1, the same time, he can't.

So simple.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 5, 2010)

Are we including all of Ryu's powers from all games if thats so he has a time stop. That alone should give him the win.

Also im pretty sure Ryu's regen is decent as he didn't die when Doku cut him in half.


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2010)

Ryu in the Ninja Gaiden for NES had the time stop ability.Idk if it counts.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 5, 2010)

Blade said:


> Ryu in the Ninja Gaiden for NES had the time stop ability.Idk if it counts.



Yeah, i was wondering if he gets all of his past power ups as he has some pretty broken abilities IIRC.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 5, 2010)

naruto i guess, kage bunshin SM,FRS, summons etc. he's already fast as hell in SM, obviously faster in RM. but i guess we cna't use that cuz no feats lol.


o well, i say naruto


----------



## Wutani (Sep 5, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> naruto i guess, kage bunshin SM,FRS, summons etc. he's already fast as hell in SM, obviously faster in RM. but i guess we cna't use that cuz no feats lol.
> 
> 
> o well, i say naruto



Ryu has no problem taking out giant summons he does that pretty much every day 

Ryu also has his own shadow clones.

Art of the Piercing Void is pretty much a black hole that he throws at people. 

Ryu also survived being sliced in half from shoulder to hip by Doku.

Ryu has also been known to teleport large distances IIRC it was shown at the end of Ninja Gaiden.
This should allow him to escape the idea of being gangraped by fodder.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 5, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Ryu has no problem taking out giant summons he does that pretty much every day
> 
> Ryu also has his own shadow clones.
> 
> ...



lol sorry i don't know much about ryu...

but how many shadow clones can he create? and i doublt ryu could survive an FRS from naruto. if it hits him atleast.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Sep 5, 2010)

Art of the Wind Blades would be so useful against the Shadow Clones through vacuum-limb-cutting.



Wutani said:


> Ryu also survived being sliced in half from shoulder to hip by Doku.



I don't think he survived. Wasn't it explained somewhere that it was the Hayabusa spirit that resurrected him?


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 5, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Ryu has no problem taking out giant summons he does that pretty much every day
> 
> Ryu also has his own shadow clones.
> 
> ...



Peircing Void is what I think he used in the DOA4 ending to destroy that aircraft (not 100% on that as it was in a wiki). Even if not, that ninpo is more than enough to take out just about anyone in Naruto. I doubt Narutoverse durability if higher than advanced military technologies. _Kunai_ kills people for cryin out loud. Explosive tags can fuck Naruto characters up, and Ryu has tanked an explosion a hell of a lot bigger than standard tags in NG2 (armadillo boss, chapter 6 I think, and yes, it was a cutscene).

Actually, Ryu didn't survive the attack from Doku. He was resurrected by the spirit of the falcon.

He didn't teleport at the end of Ninja Gaiden either. He transformed himself into a spirit falcon form and flew away.

I do believe he is able to teleport, though I think it's only short distances.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 6, 2010)

Didnt Ryu defeated the equivalent of satan in his verse?

When Naruto can fight the 10 tails he might be a threat to Ryu, for now he dies.

Art of Inferno >>>>>>>>>>>>> Narutoverse.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 6, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> Art of the Wind Blades would be so useful against the Shadow Clones through vacuum-limb-cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he survived. Wasn't it explained somewhere that it was the Hayabusa spirit that resurrected him?



Ryu has learnt to control that so he can regen himself from fatal injuries. I was sure that he could focus his Ki to regen from fatal injuries.



Ky Hakubi said:


> I do believe he is able to teleport, though I think it's only short distances.



I was almost positive it was at the end of Dark Dragon Blade incident.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 6, 2010)

He doesn't teleport in Ninja Gaiden. He was surrounded in a big whirlwind of energy then jumped of the cliff and a large spiritual falcon flew of into the distance. I'm not sure about in 2, as I made it to chapter 7 and then got red ringed and had to replace my system (it was pre-owned and no warranty info   ).

In know he does a bit of the leaf porting in DOA (entrance/exit animations, as well as in-game throws. Inazuma Drop FTW).

I think he did the teleport in one of his endings, though I can't remember which.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 6, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> He doesn't teleport in Ninja Gaiden. He was surrounded in a big whirlwind of energy then jumped of the cliff and a large spiritual falcon flew of into the distance. I'm not sure about in 2, as I made it to chapter 7 and then got red ringed and had to replace my system (it was pre-owned and no warranty info   ).
> 
> In know he does a bit of the leaf porting in DOA (entrance/exit animations, as well as in-game throws. Inazuma Drop FTW).
> 
> I think he did the teleport in one of his endings, though I can't remember which.



The ending in Gaiden was Ryu made hand seals and span around and then flew into the air and the spirit thing followed him, he didn't actually turn into the spirit. As the beam of light or whatever he transformed into moved faster than the hawk/falcon. 

That lead me to believe that Ryu was the beam of light or whatever and the Falcon/hawk was watching over him. But maybe im looking into things too much


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 6, 2010)

Wutani said:


> The ending in Gaiden was Ryu made hand seals and span around and then flew into the air and the spirit thing followed him, he didn't actually turn into the spirit. As the beam of light or whatever he transformed into moved faster than the hawk/falcon.
> 
> That lead me to believe that Ryu was the beam of light or whatever and the Falcon/hawk was watching over him. But maybe im looking into things too much



Maybe you're right, though they looked to be about the same speed.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 6, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> Maybe you're right, though they looked to be about the same speed.



Its sort of like Ryu transforms into the white light or whatever it is and he starts moving away and then the falcon appears, thats what lead me to believe the Falcon was watching over him. Again im probably looking at it too closely.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 7, 2010)

There's no telling. You might be right. It does have that spiritual guardian feel to it. Either way, it doesn't seem so much a teleportation in that particular instance, groovy mode of travel it may be.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 7, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> There's no telling. You might be right. It does have that spiritual guardian feel to it. Either way, it doesn't seem so much a teleportation in that particular instance, groovy mode of travel it may be.



Yeah it really doesn't seem like a teleport, still it could be used for long distance travel.


----------

